# [OT]Lexika für Linux

## mc-max

Hallo Leute,

gibt es denn so was, wie Duden für Wort-/Begriffserkärung unter Linux, mit dem man alles offline nachschlagen kann?

Danke.

maxLast edited by mc-max on Tue Sep 20, 2005 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neonknight

Wart noch ein Bisschen  :Smile: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62870

----------

## MagixXx

Hmm... 50 Euro sind dafür aber ganz schön viel. Zumal es nur offizielle Unterstützung für einen minimalen Teil der GNU/Linux-Distributionen gibt...   :Confused: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ein besseres lexikon als google oder zum teil auch gentoo.de kann man gar nicht finden... :Wink:  in den büchern steht meistens kaum wirklich was drin. ich suche nur bei google und auf div. gentoo seiten>)

----------

## mc-max

also ist mommentan doch nix da..

----------

## SkaaliaN

was suchst du denn genau? eine befehlsübersicht oder was genau?

----------

## ph03n1x

Vielleicht hilft dir selflinux? Ist in portage.

----------

## mc-max

Wußte nicht, dass man im Duden Befehlsübersicht finden   :Laughing: 

ne, ne, einfach nur zum nachschlagen der verschiedenen Wörter zB "Sinfonie"

Ich weiß, dass man beim Googlen so ziemlich alles findet, aber wie gesagt, gesucht ist ein offline-tool.

Gruß.

max

----------

## mc-max

sorry

habe gemeint, dass es unter Linux laufen soll! Nicht dass es über Linux sein sollte  :Smile: 

Gruß.

max

----------

## SkaaliaN

meinst du sowas??

http://www.adlexikon.de/Linux-Distribution.shtml

----------

## mc-max

es gibt ja das dict.org das ein wunderbares "Dictionary of English" hat. 

Ich suche so was für Deutsch. Also ein gewöhnliches deutsches Wörterbuch, das nicht nur die Rechtschreibung beinhaltet sondern auch die Erklärungen der Wörter auf deutsch.

----------

## SkaaliaN

achso!! ich dachte die ganze zeit das du ein Lexikon ÜBER LINUX THEMEN meinst  :Wink: . Naja...dann kann ich doch nur www.wikipedia.de empfehlen  :Wink: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> achso!! ich dachte die ganze zeit das du ein Lexikon ÜBER LINUX THEMEN meinst . Naja...dann kann ich doch nur www.wikipedia.de empfehlen 

 

Ja das was er aber wirklich will ist doch das es offline verfügbar ist und da ist Wiki wohl nicht die richtige Wahl. Oder kann man sich Wiki komplett irgendwo ziehen (ich meine damit nicht im Browser offline verfügbar machen eher so wie der Brockhaus auf CD / DVD und eben kostenlos)

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## mc-max

Wikipedia ist eine Enzyklopädie, kein Wörterbuch und auch nicht offline-tool.

ich hätte als Überschrift "Deutschwörterbuch was unter Linux ofline arbeitet" nehmen sollen. Lexika passt hier nicht.

apropos Wikipedia:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Wörterbuch (auch Sprachwörterbuch) im engeren Sinne ist ein Nachschlagewerk, in dem lexikalische Einheiten (Wörter, Phrasen, Morpheme) beschrieben werden. Die Informationen in einem Wörterbuch sind sprachbezogen. Dies unterscheidet Wörterbücher von Lexika oder Sachwörterbüchern, die überwiegend Informationen über die durch die verzeichneten Wörter bezeichneten Dinge und Sachverhalte enthalten. Zu den Lexika gehören auch die Enzyklopädien.
> 
> 

 

Gruß.

max

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh....*grübel* http://www.duden.de/index2.html?produkte/elektronisch/officebibliothek/officebibliothek.html

ist nicht teuer..kostet einmalig 19 .  :Wink:  geht sogar unter linux^^

----------

## SuEt

So weit ich weiss, laufen so ziemlich alle Produkte von Duden auch unter Linux (nativ). Hab mir mal das Duden - Die deutsche Rechtschreibung für 15 Euro gekauft, funktioniert einwandfrei auf meinem Gentoo 64bit System. 

Für mehr Infos siehe http://www.duden.de/index.html.

Edit: da war ich wohl zu langsam  :Wink: 

----------

## mc-max

Danke, danke.

@Mattez. 19 Euro würde ich sofort dafür ausgeben, doch das was du meinst ist ein Fremdwörterbuch.

he, he.... habe auch auf der Seite das gefunden, wonach ich gesucht habe: Das große Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache Office-Bibliothek WIN/MacOSX/LINUX. Kost aber schlappe 199 Euronen  :Crying or Very sad:   Als Student kann ich mir das aber nicht leisten.

Gruß.

max

----------

## SkaaliaN

schick doch mal eine anfrage hin ob es eine studenversion gibt..sowas gab es damals bei office auch mal. ein versuch ist es wert. die ist dann auch nicht so teuer

----------

